# Smoked Nuts for Christmas



## humdinger (Dec 14, 2013)

I decided to give out smoked nuts as Christmas gifts. Using different recipes from the SMF, I managed to conjure up a method. The seasoning was something I picked up at Williams and Sonoma. Honestly it wasn't worth the price and I'll just make my own rub next time. I made about 14 pounds worth so I have plenty to give away to family and friends.

Mixed together some egg whites, melted butter and the seasoning. Used 5 egg whites and a stick of butter per 7 lbs of nuts. Turned out it was the perfect amount to make the seasoning stick but not cause the nuts to stick together. I ended up adding some extra Jeff's Rub because it was close to what I bought at the store.













2013-12-09 14.32.50.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






Lots of tossing to get it good and mixed.













2013-12-09 14.39.03.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






Covered my smoker racks with foil and just poured the nuts directly onto the racks. Worked pretty good but needed a bit more space for the amount I was doing. Here's 3 of the 5 racks.













2013-12-09 15.31.49.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






The other two













2013-12-09 15.32.52.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






Smoke coverage was pretty good. Used Hickory wood.













2013-12-09 15.35.35.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






All done. The tray on the bottom left got a little carmelized due to a brief flare up of my hickory chunks. Other than that turned out pretty good.













2013-12-09 20.16.51.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






Close-up













2013-12-09 20.17.38.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






Loaded into blue mason jars and wrapped with a ribbon.













20131214_105932[1]



__ humdinger
__ Dec 14, 2013






The smoke flavor was a little heavy, but they have a week to mellow in the blue mason jars. They smell good though! Thanks for looking.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2013)

Humdinger !!!!!! Those looks great will have to give it a try, did you cold smoke them and how long did you have them is the smoker??

A full smoker is a happy smoker and yours looks like it was very happy,happy,happy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks

Sorry about that I edited it


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2013)

Darn copy and paste sorry Humdinger looks great


----------



## foamheart (Dec 14, 2013)

That's a lot of nuts! Looks like a bunch of Christmas smiles.


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow that's a mess of nuts... Do you vac the jars or just put the top on Kurt?  I hope they mellow out perfect for you.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Dec 14, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> That's a lot of nuts! Looks like a bunch of Christmas smiles.


Thanks. I like giving out homemade gifts...so much more personal and old fashioned.


HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Wow that's a mess of nuts... Do you vac the jars or just put the top on Kurt?  I hope they mellow out perfect for you.
> 
> Stan


Hey stan. I just put the top on. The nuts were still slightly warm when I jarred them, so once they cooled the jars sealed slightly. They've been sealed since Monday, so I tested some about an hour ago. The lid "popped" off nicely and they were surprisingly very good. I'm really happy and excited to hand them out tomorrow at the family gathering.


driedstick said:


> Humdinger !!!!!! Those looks great will have to give it a try, did you cold smoke them and how long did you have them is the smoker??
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker and yours looks like it was very happy,happy,happy
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice compliment! I smoked them for about 3 hours with smoke the whole time. Some of the nuts were sitting pretty thick on the racks and it was too hard to stir around without spilling, so what I did was once they were done I put them back in the big bowl and stirred/blended them real well for consistent taste in every jar. I think it paid off nicely.


----------

